# aristocraft pacific



## Budd1 (Apr 9, 2009)

I am thinking about buying a Aristocraft Pacific and would like to go Battery remote control, So my question is- can I get everything I need into this engine such as Aristocraft revolution crs5700 rec and what battery pack would you recommend, or would the battery need to go into a trail car or tender- also how hard is it to install yourself.

Thanks
Bud


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

There's a lot of room under the boiler--you could fit batteries there depending on the configuration of the pack. There's plenty of room in the tender


The Pacific has the plug and play socket and the revolution receiver will just drop in. Theoretically, it's pre-wired for batteries--all you have to do is plug the batteries into the Mu cable and set the switch to battery. Speaking for myself, I would be very hesitant to try it. In my experience, the wiring on that socket is erratic. It might work just fine. You should post this over at the Ariso forum


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I would check the wiring carefully to make sure it is correct for the battery operation. Some have been mis wired. Check out Greg Elmassian web site for the fix. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The tender is cavernous. You can fit LOTS of battery in there.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

the socket in the Pacific is wired ok, but the headlights will be non-directional. 

It's the switch on the firebox door that isn't wired properly. 

see Pacific Tips


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Isn't the switch just marked backwards in the manual?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Worse than just backwards, often it just disconnects one leg of the battery circuit and keeps connections to the rails. 

There is NO simple answer, you must check the wiring or run the risk of problems. 

Tom, you actually know all this from all the posts on the Aristo forum, remember now? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Unless AC changed the tender wiring, the track pick ups on the Pacific front tender truck are connected to the pigtails meant for the trail car batteries. They have to be either relocated or removed. 

Otherwise magic smoke may eventuate.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Now that I think more on this, Tom was the first person on the Aristo forum to post how to correct wiring in an Aristo steam tender.

I have a page on this: *http://www.elmassian.com...>*


Tom, I believe the first picture on that page is yours and your thumbprint!

Regards, Greg *
*


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Forgot about the tender wiring. When I batterize something, I just rip that out. The term "Fish Guts" comes to mind. Here, you want one?

I think I should change Madam Mallet to turn the reverse headlight on when backing up. Right now, the wires are just tied up and taped inside the tender in case I want to do something with them someday.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, another "funny" aspect of Aristo wiring, there are 2 sets of wires between the loco and the tender (except for the C16 with the socket in the tender). 

So, with 2 sets of wires you can have: 

1. battery power/ track pickups 
2. speaker 
3. backup light on tender 

But you can only get 2 of the 3 above functions with 2 sets of wires! 

Aristo loco with tender with no backup light, you get 1 & 2... 
Aristo loco with tender with backup light, you get 2 & 3.... so no power pickup from the tender, even though it's wired... 

Hilarious... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Budd1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the replys,, but sounds like iam still going to be confused and will have tolook at Greg's web and see if i can make it work
Thanks again
Bud


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Bud, 
Take it one step at a time and be sure to read the tips on Greg's and George's web site. It is easier than it sounds.


----------

